# Do I look too thin



## kashim (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm 5 ft 7 and 62kg. I thought this would be a good weight for my height. Do I look like i need to bulk up?


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

It depends on what your goals are?. If you want to be bigger then you will have to eat and train relative to your goals.

Welcome to the forum btw. :welcome:


----------



## kashim (Jul 23, 2010)

Mikeelarge said:


> It depends on what your goals are?. If you want to be bigger then you will have to eat and train relative to your goals.
> 
> Welcome to the forum btw. :welcome:


I mean, if you saw me on the street, would you say that I was thin. Ultimately yes I want to get bigger and am trying to now


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

I'd say you were prob average weight for your height but then this is a BB forum so if your goal is to be bigger then you will certainly need to eat more. What would you eat in a typical day fella?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

If you want to add some more weight, simple EAT EAT EAT, Im so far 72kg trying to lean down more to around 65kg


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I don't know how long you have been trainning but I really get fed up with this, I am bulking, and then a post 5 weeks later, I am cutting, I am not talking about you, but what I mean, for the first few years, you should be looking to lean bulk, ok maybe more in winter and then cut back a little in summer, but in general be looking to grow.

Youl look to have good body asthetics, you could work on your lateral width with some good heavy back work but you can certainly tell you train, so keep it up and try to progress....


----------



## kashim (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm asian so I eat lots of curry lol.

Breakfast- cereal/tea and lots of biscuits + crosaunts

Lunch- chicken and chips

Tea- curry

Snacks-crisps, bananas, oranges,

Dinner - curry

Curry varies, but in the day I always have some meat or chicken. I have eggs on training days, 3 times a week. Not the healthiest i guess


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

I think you look average in town, you could go for body builder look, or you could set a different goal and go for cover magazine model kind of look, but you still need to hit the gym and grow a bit more muscle.

Not quite sure I this makes sense, just start training and take it from there on.


----------



## kashim (Jul 23, 2010)

freddee said:


> I don't know how long you have been trainning but I really get fed up with this, I am bulking, and then a post 5 weeks later, I am cutting, I am not talking about you, but what I mean, for the first few years, you should be looking to lean bulk, ok maybe more in winter and then cut back a little in summer, but in general be looking to grow.
> 
> Youl look to have good body asthetics, you could work on your lateral width with some good heavy back work but you can certainly tell you train, so keep it up and try to progress....


Well since january I've been training once a week, but that was inconsistent. But these past 6 weeks I've been training 3 times a week. Unfortunately, in 3 weeeks time, ramadan is here, so the real aim is to put on as much weight as i can for the moment. I am someone who sticks to what he originally plans. I'm not doing it for tone, I want muscle mass. I'm sick and tired of being called skinny


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

Have a look at the diet section for ideas on how to eat properly. To be truthful your current food consumption is awful and needs completely reworking.

I love a curry too, especially with 500g chicken. mmmm.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Was your last comment meant for me freddee, if so I will answer you. I really don't know why it's bugging you about me bulking then cutting, I don't wanna bulk that's why I have decided to get leaner. I have been training 4 years by the way.


----------

